# Can we operate CompAir L 75 RS Air Compressor below 5 bar pressure?



## Sheikh Nauman-ul-Haque (Apr 26, 2020)

Dear All,
We are operating CompAir L75 RS Air compressor at 5 bar.

The control panel does not let us to decrease working pressure below 5 bar.

Is there any way we can decrease working pressure to 4 bar to save on energy costs?

Help Much Appreciated


----------

